# Sets that Got Away--Classical, Opera, Oratorio etc.



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

This is a thread for posting those sets you ordered and then they never arrived or were cancelled by the seller. I have had reasons such as "must have been lost in the post, will issue refund," "we found out we do not have that set so can't ship it, you will receive a refund," etc. So this thread is for you to post your lost deals, partly to share in our misery, but also to correct from having posted in recently purchased threads (not that that is required). 
*
So here are a few I had get away (there are others I have forgotten about):*

When this set first came out in 2015 there was a gross mispricing (I think $29 USD) and many of us advance ordered it prior to the release date. Many of us got refunded and there was at least one thread about it. Anyway, it was a no brainer to buy this at that price, but I was one of the persons who was issued a refund.









More recently, and both of these from the same seller (overseas), I ordered these two (~$16 shipped for the Mahler set and $8 shipped for La Sonnambula). In each case they did not arrive by the late delivery date and upon contacting the seller I was issued a refund. Alas, to get either of these from another seller would be 2 to 3 times the cost and not worth it to me. And I really want the Sonnambula set because I have almost every Sonnambula CD set out there (about 20 sets as I recall, with one still in the mail, thankfully from a different seller, but still overseas).


----------



## gardibolt (May 22, 2015)

I got hosed on the Handel Edition as well. Poorly handled by Amazon.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

I ordered Arigoni's Mozart Symphonies (complete) from Ebay for £5. The company obviously realised their mistake at the ludicrously low price and sent me a single disc. I complained and got sent a 2nd disc from the set. The 3rd time they apologised and said it was out of stock. I got a full refund and got to keep the 2 discs they sent me. Then I trashed them in the feedback section for false advertising.


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

I only seem to miss boxes because I hesitate too long waiting for a price drop. I was too cheap on the complete Glenn Gould and it's now too much. It looks like the 2 box Bernstein at DGG is going that way too.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

I've had a song and dance with that Tennstedt Mahler 11CD box I ordered from the US. It was the utterly ridiculous price of £2.72 online (honestly) so I ordered it at the end of April. By the end of May it still hadnt arrived so I messaged them. They said they'd send a replacement but by mid-June it still hadn't arrived so I messaged them again. They were desperate to reimburse me on both occasions but I stuck to my guns and said "no, I want a replacement". In the meantime they sent me two further messages asking me to accept a refund. I refused again. Finally it arrived a few weeks ago. Still wrapped in cellophane a d brand new (not 2nd hand pristine as advertised). Sometimes the best things come to those who wait. This one didn't get away but thought I'd share the story with you.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

^ Great Story! There is room for the ones you had to struggle with to get.

I ordered a Der Freischutz DVD for around $20 shipped and it never arrived. The sent another copy. That never arrived. They said they would send a third copy. Then they said they didn't have anymore to send so issued a refund. At that point I searched for another seller and found the same DVD for around $6 shipped! Worth the wait!


----------

